# Cdn Navy EOD in Afghanistan



## McG (19 Jun 2006)

> *Sailor digs in Afghan dirt to help army find bombs*
> Overseas work keeps navy diver busy in the desert
> 
> Matthew Fisher, CanWest News Service
> ...



This is a little missleading with some of its uses of terminology, but its still good for a read.  Good argument to start getting more Cbt Engr onto the IEDD course.


----------



## Echo9 (19 Jun 2006)

Increasing EOD capability has been declared by the CDS as being one of the top priorities to support current ops.  I think that the time will come shortly where something approaching 30-40% of Cbt Engr have one of the advanced EOD quals (HB or HC), and HA has already been rolled in as a part of core training on the Sect Mbr and Sect 2ic crses (in other words, something close to 100% will have some EOD training).  

A far cry from the days when engrs with HA would count somewhere around 5-10%.


----------

